# Seltsame Anrufe im Festnetz



## Anonymous (16 November 2004)

Hallo

Folgende Theamatik:

Ich denke grundlegend fing es vor ein paar Wochen,mit einem Anruf an...wo sich angeblich jemand von Bertelsmann interessierte....ich sei dort Mitglied,was ich verneinte...genau eine Woche später etwa zur gleichen Zeit erhielt ich einen Spam Anruf,wo mir jemand (angeblich RTL Shop) ein Gewinnspiel anbot....
Heute hatte ich nun sechs Anrufe in Abwesenheit von folgender unbekannter Nummer:
0176/20003104
Beim annehmen des Anrufes war keinerlei Verbindung zu hören...kurz darauf folgte ein Anruf von:
021158690
Wo mich eine Bandstimme zum warten aufforderte,um dann bekannt zu geben ich sei mit meiner Nummer in eine List aufgenommen worden.
In diesem Moment habe ich das Gespräch beendet.
(alles auf dem Festnetztelefon)

Ich hoffe das ich mit meinem Problem  hier richitg bin.Ich bin mir nicht sicher,das diese seltsamen Anrufe in Verbindung zueinander stehen.
Ich tippe auf eine Art Werbungsversuch.
Sollte ich hier an völlig falscher Stelle sein,dann würde ich gerne wissen,an wen ich mich wenden kann,bei dieser Frage.
Danke schon im Vorraus

Mfg Tibo


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2004)

Sorry

Sehe grad,das sich mein Problem mit nem anderen Thread kreuzt...vieleicht kann es dahin verschoben werden.Danke
Habe also den gleichen Anruf bekommen.
(021158690)
Allerdings ging dem ein seltsamer Anruf von der 0176/20003104 vorraus,die auch sechs mal in Abwesenheit anrief.
(im anderen post beschrieben)

mfg tibo


----------

